# 2.0T FSI Engine Misfire.



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey all misfire on cylinder 4 when engine is cold. What should I look for? What should I do?

Here's my vag com scan.
Saturday,09,January,2010,16:06:13:34079
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWAK73C47****** Mileage: 178130km/110684miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 P HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH15--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
2 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 177945 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.01.06
Time: 16:32:34
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1798 /min
Load: 40.0 %
Speed: 24.0 km/h
Temperature: 27.0°C
Temperature: 19.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 177945 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.01.06
Time: 16:32:39
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 953 /min
Load: 30.6 %
Speed: 10.0 km/h
Temperature: 33.0°C
Temperature: 19.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 FP HW: 09G 927 750 FP
Component: AQ 250 6F 0931 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 A HW: 3C0 614 109 A
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0668170617
Coding: 0013755
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GF HW: 1K0 820 047 GF
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000004564850
Coding: 04840F0340041A00470000000F00000000295D435C0001
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 190906 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW8R 031 2522 
Revision: 12031000 Serial number: 003B2PLB1KGO 
Coding: 0012599
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 N HW: 3C0 953 549 N
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507AK 
Coding: 0002013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 A HW: 3C0 920 971 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: X0006000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 05001 444 63557
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C06B030D0E
Coding: 3FFD0E04D21002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TR0EJ06
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1123 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000531569111
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0219 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E7F1004141FF08A0F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1123 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000505569113
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 B HW: 1K0 035 161 B
Component: Radio DE2 014 0017 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6226897
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 05051 444 54445
1 Fault Found:
00874 - Treble Speaker Front Left (R20) 
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1113 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000855916
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0440 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1113 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000922706
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

pull the coil packs and move em around. move number 4 to number 3, number 3 to number 2, number 2 to number 1, and number 1 to number 4. If the missfire moves to a new cylinder, u know its a coil, if not, u might be looking at spark plugs or a fuel issue... or carbon or something.
at that mileage, id change the sparks and coils, seeing as its almost at the point where you should change them for the second time in the engine's life.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Krieger,
I was thinking intake valve carbon buildup if it wasn't the coil packs - what do you think?


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vliou)*

i agree with krieger...you really dont have to worry about carbon being ur culprit unless you beat on her alot, or high mileage. but its always something to take into consideration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah - what they said / I'd say look at carbon buildup as your last resort - i'm just paranoid lol


----------



## releger (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Misfire. (vdubdriver07)*

I had a similar problem on my 06 Audi A3. I had the same two codes:
cylinder 4 misfire, and random multiple cylinder misfire, only on cold start.
The engine ran well otherwise. Changing spark plugs did not help.
I swapped the ignition coils between cylinders and the misfire stayed with
cylinder 4. Eventually, I found an intake air leak in the vacuum hose to
the brake booster. The brake booster host connects to the intake manifold
right near the intake runner to cylinder 4, so the leak affects #4 more than
the others. There is a plastic 90 degree elbow in the middle of the 
vacuum hose. That elbow was cracked. Replacing the hose fixed my
problem. The replacement hose is the same part number, but the plastic
elbow has a big reinforcement molded into it that was not in the original,
so VW/Audi know that there was a weakness there.


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Misfire. (RecaroWagon)*

the ignition coils (we dont have coil packs) have been recalled. go to the dealer and have them replaced.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Misfire. (MK4 Getta)*

what??? yes we do. We have 4 coil packs... and they are now under the "VW coil pack recall campaign"...








this is the 2.0T FSI engine forum here... not the old 2.0


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Misfire. (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_what??? yes we do. We have 4 coil packs... and they are now under the "VW coil pack recall campaign"...








this is the 2.0T FSI engine forum here... not the old 2.0

a coil pack is one for all the cylinders...when it is one per cylinder it is just an ignition coil. People often confuse the two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
try to look up "ignition coil" and "coil pack" on the parts catalogue of 1stvwparts.com










_Modified by MK4 Getta at 2:07 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Misfire. (MK4 Getta)*

thats nuts. ive always been told they are coil packs, by the dealer, my local tuners and shops, plus anyone ive ever talked to or ordered from.
crazy germans.


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Misfire. (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_thats nuts. ive always been told they are coil packs, by the dealer, my local tuners and shops, plus anyone ive ever talked to or ordered from.
crazy germans.

its all good, thats why i said its common http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

